# Supprimer anciennes sauvegardes TIME MACHINE



## immaxweb (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

Savez-vous comment gagner de la place proprement sur mon DD en supprimant les plus anciennes sauvegardes time machine sans endommager les autres car mon disque sature ?

Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si cette méthode est très fiable, mais c'est celle que j'utilise.

Tu t'assures que tu ne vas rencontrer des problèmes avec ton DD Interne.
Tu nettoies ton DD Externe en supprimant les dossiers qui correspondent aux différentes sauvegardes et tu rebranche ton disque comme si il était nouveau.

Mais à mon avis, il n'est pas bien utile de faire ça puisque TimeMachine se charge tout seul de supprimer les plus anciennes sauvegardes.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2008)

immaxweb a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Savez-vous comment gagner de la place proprement sur mon DD en supprimant les plus anciennes sauvegardes time machine sans endommager les autres car mon disque sature ?
> 
> Merci



Comme a dit pierre-auvergne, Time machine s'en occupe tout seul. Alors laisse le faire si tu ne veux pas le bronx dans ton disque ! 

Sly54


----------



## anneee (8 Octobre 2008)

oui il vaut mieux laisser faire time machine



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> *Tu t'assures que tu ne vas rencontrer des problèmes avec ton DD Interne.*
> Tu nettoies ton DD Externe en supprimant les dossiers qui correspondent aux différentes sauvegardes et tu rebranche ton disque comme si il était nouveau.



@pierre-auvergne: comment fais-tu en pratique pour t'assurer que tu ne vas pas rencontrer de problème avec ton DD ??? :mouais:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Octobre 2008)

Réparations des autorisations et petit coup d'Onyx...  Mais bon, faut prendre des risques.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> @pierre-auvergne: comment fais-tu en pratique pour t'assurer que tu ne vas pas rencontrer de problème avec ton DD ??? :mouais:



Tu utilises les options qui sont proposées par Time Machine plutôt que les bidouilles hasardeuses de quelques posteurs...


----------



## immaxweb (9 Octobre 2008)

Vous avez tous raisons !!

Je devrais laisser faire TM mais voilà mon disque sature vraiment. (d'autres fichiers dessus)

J'ai supprimé les dossiers correspondants aux périodes qui ne m'intérressaient plus (archivage en DVD entre temps, etc) ; 150 go de gagnés et toujours mes fichiers les + importants sauvegarés (j'ai pris soin de vérifier avant la manip).

Time machine commence à proposer les sauvegardes à partir de mon dossier le + ancien.

Merci Weboliver pour le truc qui est effectivement ce que je cherchais, d'ailleurs à noter que ce truc apparait nul part dans l'aide OSX relative à TM, chose que j'ai fais en premier, impossible de trouver comment faire, alors BRAVO.

C'est OK pour moi


----------



## boodou (9 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu utilises les options qui sont proposées par Time Machine plutôt que les bidouilles hasardeuses de quelques posteurs...



c'est où exactement cette option ? :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> c'est où exactement cette option ? :rose:



La capture d'écran est assez claire non? Il faut activer Time Machine, et cliquer sur la roue dentée.


----------



## immaxweb (9 Octobre 2008)

La capture ne devient visible que si on est enregistré, ce n'est peut-être pas le cas de boodou


----------



## Moof2 (9 Octobre 2008)

immaxweb a dit:


> Vous avez tous raisons !!
> 
> Je devrais laisser faire TM mais voilà mon disque sature vraiment. (d'autres fichiers dessus)
> 
> ...



Ce qu'il faut, c'est faire les sauvegardes TM sur une partition dédiée à TM, surlaquelle tu n'enregistres rien d'autre. Comme ça tu n'as plus à t'occuper de l'espace que prend TM, il se charge tout seul d'effacer les sauvegardes les plus anciennes.
Avec les autres partitions du DD, tu peux enregistrer les fichiers que tu veux.


----------



## boodou (9 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> La capture d'écran est assez claire non? Il faut activer Time Machine, et cliquer sur la roue dentée.



Je suis fatigué aujourd'hui les gars, donc on arrête de ricaner 
Je cliquais sur le menu "Action" mais depuis mon Finder présent et non pas depuis TimeMachine ... donc je voyais le menu contextuel habituel, c'est ballot hein ?


----------



## ange (7 Mars 2009)

En tout cas merci pour ce post. Très utile. Même la dernière remarque de boodou : j'avais fait la même erreur de chercher le menu dans le finder ! 

D'ailleurs, tant qu'on est dans TM, on ne voit pas que la suppression se fait, on ne voit la fenêtre d'avancement de suppression qu'une fois revenu dans le finder (et il faut y revenir vite ou alors avoir beaucoup de choses à supprimer !)


----------



## minimat (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai une question un peu similaire:
Time Machine m'a invié à créer une nouvelle sauvegarde de mon mac (pour une raison obscure mais on s'en fiche finalement), et je me retrouve donc avec ma nouvelle sauvegarde "Mac 1" mais aussi la vieille sauvegarde "Mac", d'une taille de 0 octets, verrouillée et impossible à supprimer!
Vous allez me dire, 0 octets c'est pas beaucoup, mais bon ça fait pas propre...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Dommage que tu t'en fiches : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4076?viewlocale=fr_FR

Au plus simple, si la nouvelle sauvegarde ne se renouvelle pas, ne cherche pas à faire propre, et laisse tranquille ton élément de 0 octets : il contient les éléments vérolés de l'ancienne sauvegarde, et c'est très bien ainsi.




Pour le début de ce sujet, qui m'avait échappé :

on supprime les anciennes sauvegardes UNIQUEMENT en passant par l'espace intergalactique de TM
= on se rend dans la date à supprimer, on n'y sélectionne aucun élément, et on demande la suppression par le clic droit (ou le menu Action).


----------

